# My lawn needs major help!



## Tyler707 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Identify*

First you need to identify the type of grass you are dealing with.
Then start by fertilizing and watering then if you can pin point the weeds then apply herbicide, only one the gets rid of that weed not Round Up or Remuda, those will kill everything you spray it on.Or call a professional lawn care service, and have him or her explain what action they are going to take to kill the weeds, and take notes and DIY. 
It also looks like you need to airiate and power rake to remove thatch


----------



## craigo25 (Aug 6, 2006)

I can't tell from the picture if that is nut grass or crab grass or what it is. You might want to pull the entire weed including the root and take to your local hardware store and let them help you identify it to make sure you get the right herbicide.
Also, check your local Universities and see if they have an Agricultural Extension. They are a great resource and know the local weeds, grasses, etc., plus they offer free advice.


----------

